# Looking for fur meets in Baltimore, Maryland/DC area



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey there, Iâ€™ve been in the fandom for some years now, but itâ€™s always been a virtual thing, and Iâ€™m very much a real-life person, donâ€™t even like computers/gaming that much! Much prefer hiking, actual conversation, stuff like that.

So Iâ€™m trying to find/start some local fur-meets in the Baltimore, Maryland area.

I just talked to a guy who is involved with the one between here and DC, usually in Colombia/Arundel Mills, and will check this outâ€¦..only thing, it looks like they meet in a shopping mall, though!

*shivers* 

(malls make themalamute all edgy!)


Googling about, I see a few sites kinda about a local group, but no real way to contact them, and a ton of very out of date information.

Anyone know of any contacts for groups in MD?

 
Also, I tried meet-up, about 73 furs listed, but no 'meet-up-' group...and it's been like that for ages. I guess I could just post there, maybe propose the idea of a Baltimore group? 


I'd really like to just start one here, and involve a fursuit-making workshop. We have a large artist-loft space, a nice Pfaff sewing machine, perfect setting and a ton of wide open space in a converted werehouse full of other studio spaces peopled by artists and oddballs.

What have others done to get things rolling, and how has it turned out?

Also, any Baltimore/DC furs, gimmie a shout, love to meet some locals.

Iâ€™m also Sweet Pea the Malamute over at Furry to Furry, you can read my 7,000 posts there and learn more than you need to know about me!


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Sep 15, 2010)

You sound like a bot that sounds almost human like.


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Sep 15, 2010)

I can assure you I'm a very real person, and a very warmhearted one at that.
I'm not sure what what would make you say what you did, it comes across as a bit rude and smarmy.

All I'm trying to do is find local furs, and hopefully set up a small meet that invloves learning to make fursuits in a workshop setting. Me and my mate have a large studio/loft space that would be ideal for this, and just thought it would bea cool idea.

Not sure how to take your sarcasm, but I'll have to say, it makes you come across as a jerk. If you don't have anything constructive to add, why post just to be a smart ass?


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweet Pea the Malamute said:


> I can assure you I'm a very real person, and a very warmhearted one at that.
> I'm not sure what what would make you say what you did, it comes across as a bit rude and smarmy.
> 
> All I'm trying to do is find local furs, and hopefully set up a small meet that invloves learning to make fursuits in a workshop setting. Me and my mate have a large studio/loft space that would be ideal for this, and just thought it would bea cool idea.
> ...



The shameless plug you added at the end reminds me of those bots you see in chats and forums that start off sounding like a legitimate person but then ends with a plug for an outside website. I did not mean to sound like a smart ass there was just more to my comment that I did not care to add at the time and it was a cause for confusion that I have now cleared up. Sorry if I came across as rude, I hope you have no ill will towards me, and I wish you the best of luck in finding other like minded individuals with which you can engage in fun activities with in the near future. -w-


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry if I came across as rude as well, no hard feelings. I didn't mean the part at the end to be like a plug, but just in case people wondered about my furry 'credentials' and if I was 'for real' they could look me up over there where I've been more active.


I was an English major, too, so maybe I use more formal language than is typical for the on-line world...not much of a fan of net-speak, and have never sent a text, if you can believe that.

Sorry for the misunderstaning, and wish you well.


----------



## Ryu100 (Sep 16, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/80557-Washington-DC-National-Zoo-Halloween-Meetup

Might be a good place to start, at least on these forums. And glad to find another local fur.


----------



## Heero101 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's another local MD fur here. The proposal of a local meet-up group sounds awesome. I would like to be in the loop if anything ever gets off of the ground.


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Ryu, that looks fun, the link you sent. Not sure I can make it 'cause I work that day, but I'll have to contact the organizer about upcoming events.

So, you're also in Baltimore...amazing! I'd love to do a Baltimore meet...maybe with some networking, one can be put together. I have a pretty big loft/studio space in an old warehouse that would be perfect for workshops on fursuit making, this is something I'd really like to make happen....or, it's a good place to party, and the building has a funny name: The Copy-Cat Building. Very close to Penn Station, about 3 blocks, so easy to get to by train.

Well, I'll have to keep meeting and talking and see what hapens, here.....

@Heero101, nice to see another MD fur....I see you must have just joined...what's your fursona and all, what parts of the fandom appeal to you?

Hope to keep hearingfrom local furs,

*wags*


----------



## Heero101 (Sep 22, 2010)

@Sweat Pea: Yeah, I'm pretty new here on the forums. Total newbie. ^^' My fursona is a wolf/racoon hybrid. FA is here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/heero101/ As for parts of the fandom I'm into, mostly the art, conventions, and fursuiting looks really cool. Although I don't have the money/time to get any suit done.


----------



## reaux (Sep 26, 2010)

check out http://thefurststate.com/forums/ !

we host monthly bowling meets, lots of folks from baltimore, philly, and jersey come out.  only about an hour from balitmore. 






seriously, our meets rule.    EVEN FENDER AGREES


----------



## Heero101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds awesome. I'll be sure to check it out. ^_^


----------

